# Be Afraid its another Basket Weave Pen



## Toni (Jul 30, 2010)

Unlike the other Basket Weave Pen with those shocking colors This one is easy on the eyes!! I like the color combination.

I would like to let everyone know that my husband TURNED the tubes on his lathe (which was supposed to be my birthday present:tongue


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice!!  Looks like springtime, an Easter basket maybe.


----------



## Toni (Jul 30, 2010)

Mike did you mention Easter Egg???


----------



## el_d (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow bery Nice Toni...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2010)

Your work is incredible!!  I love both the pen and egg.

I've been watching Youtube videos on cane making and have made a few with limited success but this basket weave has me stumped.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 30, 2010)

Good Girl!  You got the distortion thing all straightened out and the design stays nice and linear the full length of the pen.  The white highlights look great, and they do really add to the 3d effect.  

Great job on getting the blanks to match the kits at the junctions too, Mark did a good job turning too, for a beginner 

Now, we gotta talk about the colors.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 30, 2010)

Very pretty design.   Are you going to do different colors?


----------



## phillywood (Jul 30, 2010)

Toni, I love these. the first one was good to, think the colors weren't contrasting like this one. I think that was the dizzy effect with the other one, because colors were compliments of each other. When I get rolling finally, before I hit the ground I have to try one of your blanks. I think I'll drive someone crazy with them.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic work!  I love it.  The color combination is great.


----------



## Toni (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Marla thank you!! To be honest I made this pattern/cane over 6 years ago. I have not made another one since.

I have 4/5 different basket weave patterns.  This pattern I only had enough to make this pen.  The rest of the cane went on eggs. 

I have another set for my husband to turn a pastel combination.

With the next shipment to Exotics there will be Basket Weave tubes.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful Toni!  Pastels look nice on them!


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks great Toni


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 30, 2010)

Outstanding!  I love this pen!  Not as dizzzzzy as the first.:bulgy-eyes::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful as always! I don't know how you do that, seems REALLY complicated!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 30, 2010)

beautiful pen and photo's Toni


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 30, 2010)

Toni, I like this one much better.  I even like the colors too.  I think the entire pen looks really good.  Great job!


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toni I like that a LOT very nice !!!!


----------



## shawnmhill (Jul 30, 2010)

I liiiikkkkeee it! Great job!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic work! I love everything about it.
Let your husband know he did well on his part, also!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Your work is always over the top:good::good::good:.....and I agree completely with James....lets talk about color:wink:


----------



## johncrane (Jul 30, 2010)

The weave looks great Toni on the pen and the egg.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another Toni beauty!!


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2010)

Toni, 
As usual, you never cease to amaze! It is special that you can collaborate with your husband and enjoy pen making together. Great job !!! to both Toni and Mark !!


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 30, 2010)

Another stunning piece of PC/penturning combo :wink::wink: Both the pen and the egg looks great. Whatever color you choose is overpowered by your incredible PC talent.:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## LEAP (Jul 30, 2010)

I know I said I would not keep telling you how great your work is but I gotta say I like these alot. Great job all around.


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 30, 2010)

Toni said:


> Unlike the other Basket Weave Pen with those shocking colors This one is easy on the eyes!! I like the color combination.
> 
> I would like to let everyone know that my husband TURNED the tubes on his lathe (which was supposed to be my birthday present:tongue


 


Toni said:


> Mike did you mention Easter Egg???


 
Hi Toni,

Happy Birthday (or might be a belated one).

Both the pen and Easter Egg are awesome.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2010)

Toni said:


> With the next shipment to Exotics there will be Basket Weave tubes.



I'll be watching for that shipment ... so will everyone else though.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 30, 2010)

Another really cool looking pattern.  The pastel colors are great.  my wife and daughters love it.  Now I just have to get lucky enough to to be on Exotics at the right time to get a blank.  I think I check the site five times a day so I don't miss anything.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 30, 2010)

Just tremendous (as usual -- I'm kinda' running out of superlatives).

  -Barry


----------



## Toni (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you Everyone for your complements!! I happen to like the color combination on this basket weave. 

Here is another color combo, but its on an egg.  I have the blanks waiting to be turned by my husband. If you complain about this color combo go get a catscan:tongue:


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 30, 2010)

Just like the other one Toni. I think your basketweave pattern is absolutely fantastic.. I'm squireling away my pennies... one of these days....


----------



## thewishman (Jul 30, 2010)

Real beauties! Love the pen! The eggs are great. Love the colors on all of them (I even liked the other basket weave colors.)

Your ExclusiveDesigns site is very nice. Glad to see your prices are appropriate to your talent. The dove pens are awesome! 

Glad I got a pen and keyring from your etsy site before you were "discovered." My wife loves her pen and everyone she shows it to is amazed and can't figure out how it was made. When we were looking at your site, she highly complimented your eye for color and your artistry - two distinct talents.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, definitely a different style of pen.  I like it a lot and the egg isn't bad either.


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 30, 2010)

Great job Toni


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic Work once again Toni! You always wow the masses!!!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice. I like the pattern alot with the pen and these colors are much more appealing. Great job to a great team!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 31, 2010)

Great job Toni!! These are way cool!!

So what colors am I getting? No wait..on second thoughts I don't want to know!:tongue:


----------



## CSue (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice pen! I really am fascinated with your basket weave design.

Tell hubby "good job turning."


----------



## Freethinker (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful pen.

I watched some YouTube videos of people making canes....everything they made looked distinctly two dimensional

It seems to me that a person would have to have a VERY high level of skill to make the clay come out looking 3-D the way the pen in the photo does.  It's just amazing to me that you can make the clay look that way.  

You are not simply a craftsman.............you are an artist.


----------



## darcisowers (Jul 31, 2010)

These pens are so cool!!  (I think I'm in the minority though - I liked the brightly colored one more.)

I love seeing what you come up with next.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 31, 2010)

Vast improvement over the proof of concept. I think the colors on the first one were too disorienting for me to get past, but this one has very complementary colors and the pattern is spot on! Great job!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Toni (Jul 31, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Real beauties! Love the pen! The eggs are great. Love the colors on all of them (I even liked the other basket weave colors.)
> 
> Your ExclusiveDesigns site is very nice. Glad to see your prices are appropriate to your talent. The dove pens are awesome!
> 
> Glad I got a pen and keyring from your etsy site before you were "discovered." My wife loves her pen and everyone she shows it to is amazed and can't figure out how it was made. When we were looking at your site, she highly complimented your eye for color and your artistry - two distinct talents.



Thank you for the awesome complement!! As well as everyone else who took the time to look and post your feedback!!!!

My husband  thanks you for the complements(would be nice if he came out of hiding to post)

Dawn~You know I would never tell you what I am shipping:tongue:


----------



## PrinterTom (Jul 31, 2010)

That is very unique...Great work...


----------



## mprans (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on the turning.  I kinda feel like the jockey  on the horse that wins the Kentucky Derby, I just happened to be there  for the ride.

I must admit I love turning Toni's blanks, its a very relaxing and a  therapeutic no brainer, you just have to make sure you don't screw up (I  have already notched up a few).  Toni keeps asking me, "Wouldn't you  like to turn some wood", and my response is "Hell no, too much work".  I  can appreciate the effort and skill required to extract the beauty from  a blank piece of material, however, I just marvel at the creativity and  work that goes into each and every one of Toni's tubes.  My job is  easy, it's kinda like picking out the right frame for already wonderful  piece of art.

But the best part is, I get first dibs (well most times), and when I  screw up, I can just smile and say "Sorry dear, can you make me another  one".

Again thanks for the compliments.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 1, 2010)

Toni,
you definetly go to the top of the list of "Amazing Works".  Every piece indluding your pens are just unique and beautifully done.....


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 1, 2010)

Mighty fine Toni. BZ


----------



## thewishman (Aug 1, 2010)

Mark, love your avatar! "The lid, Patrick, the lid."


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 1, 2010)

That is fantastic Toni . I was playing around with PC and I think I'll leave that stuff to you , man that is allot of work and talent . 
By the way I still like the other one better , this one is too tame :hypnotized::biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Aug 1, 2010)

Butch you are back!!!

You just made my day!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

